
How to Deliver Value During Pair Programming – My Story - kineticbear
https://headway.io/blog/deliver-value-during-pair-programming/
======
azhenley
Thanks for this post! I'd love to hear more details with some concrete
examples of when pair programming goes well and when it has hiccups (and
possible strategies you've tried to overcome them).

A lot of academic studies have found negative or mixed results with pair
programming, so I'm always eager to read about people's real-world
experiences.

